
Where to Find a Cofounder - by Chris Campbell of Wufoo - danw
http://particletree.com/notebook/where-to-find-a-cofounder/
======
dougw
I find the most valuable part of this article the link at the bottom
pertaining to questions cofounders should mull over before entering the
venture together (For ease:
http://onstartups.com/home/tabid/3339/bid/99/Important-Questions-Startup-Co-
Founders-Should-Ask-Each-Other.aspx). I have had a struggle finding cofounders
that complement my style, skills, and ideas. (Any coders out there that want
to talk, hah?). One thing I find missing from this list is that if you can't
address these issues, or fore go these questions citing the fact that they
will be addressed when the time comes (because coding is more fun) then you
should rethink your partnership all together. I find it much more important to
ensure that anyone I am involved with is available for open and comfortable
communication about all areas of the business.

------
paul
If you don't already have a good co-founder, perhaps you are not yet ready to
start a company. Try joining an existing startup instead. If it succeeds,
that's great, but either way you've learned more about startups and hopefully
met some people who would make good co-founders.

~~~
danw
If the startup fails then you'll have been working with other passionate
people who are likely to be willing to give it another try. Perfect for
cofounders.

There are online cofounder finder services available such as
http://www.buildv1.com/ but I have yet to hear of any succesful partnership
coming out of them. Best to stick with people you know in the real world it
would seem.

------
danw
It seems the best option is to find some one you've worked with already,
mainly fellow students, coworkers and open source contributers. If none of the
above work for you try going to conferences and other events. Personnaly I
have found barcamp to be a great event. Anyone attending will be motivated and
passionate. You'll also get to see everyone present on something. If someone
is presenting on the same topic in which you want to create a startup then
approach them. Chances are your on the same wavelength and you can discuss
your ideas together.

Also the presentations give you a great idea of if a potential cofounder will
be good at pitching to investors and give you an oppertunity to present about
your own startup idea!

------
akkartik
The most insightful statement IMO: "If you're going into business with
somebody that you've never actually worked on a project with, I'd recommend
starting on something a little easier and smaller before creating the next
Google."

I've often wondered what the difference is between working on an open source
project on the side and working on a startup. The differences seem to be in
expectation and in emphasis (what users want rather than simply scratching a
personal itch). Now it starts to appear that there is a continuum between the
two. Perhaps an open-source project is a good way to find co-founders.

------
pashle
This dilemma has plagued me for a whole summer! I've devoured books about
Apple, Google, HP & Co. to learn stories of how founders met. Honestly, I
learnt more from doing that (reading about previous founders for inspiration),
than this article, but to be fair this article breaks down the four categories
very simply. The great founders, and their meetup stories, all fall into one
of the four categories. So it is wise to read both the article, and the
stories of how our forefathers did it.

------
jwecker
#5 Source for cofounder - news.ycombinator.com :)

